# Art Deco House



## Crisp Monster (Jul 24, 2006)

....................


----------



## saul_son (Jul 25, 2006)

That metal handrail seems to suggest to me it was a bit more than someones house. Maybe an activity centre or something, but everything else you would possibly find in a house.

Have you any idea of its name? No gate posts or anything?

Have you got a location for it? i.e. multimap/OS Grid Ref.


----------



## Major_Tom (Jul 25, 2006)

Is it only me that can't see the pictures?


----------



## Crisp Monster (Jul 25, 2006)

....................


----------



## Major_Tom (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh gayness.. I know why.. it's because the cunty cuntcil's webwatch software has flickr down as a prohibited site. It's OK I can still dream...


----------



## krela (Jul 25, 2006)

Major_Tom said:


> Oh gayness.. I know why.. it's because the cunty cuntcil's webwatch software has flickr down as a prohibited site. It's OK I can still dream...



Ack, that sucks 

Very nice site, I used to dislike art deco, but as I've got older I've developed an affinity for it.


----------



## Crisp Monster (Jul 25, 2006)

....................


----------



## rikj (Jul 25, 2006)

Derelict houses in woods, more please!

Nice one, though I suspect, as you say, there must be some tragic story behind that house and why it's stayed that way. Anyhow, I hope you're congratulating yourself as thousands of people must have driven past that since its demise, but you were the one who stopped.

There's a house on our backie that's lain empty since a murder there. I'm in two minds as to the ethics of having a look. Very well squeaked up at the moment though.


----------



## Crisp Monster (Jul 25, 2006)

....................


----------



## Major_Tom (Jul 26, 2006)

Crisp Monster said:


> A taster for Major Tom:
> 
> 
> > Hey thanks! A lovely looking place, reminds me of a much more impressive version of the Uplands, an old burned-out hotel in thick woodland in Cambridge, all plants and scorchness. But that house is much nicer.


----------

